# Creamed Honey set up time



## katmike (Apr 29, 2005)

I assume that if I use more starter seed in my batch, it should set up faster, correct? I need some creamed honey by the middle of next week. Just not sure if twice the normal seed would necessarily mean half the set up time...


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

You can use it as soon as you bottle it. The longer it sit's the harder it get's. I've sold some of mine the day after bottling. Spreads nice and creamy like. Just do it as they say!!


----------

